

LLVM Blog: Clang Builds LLVM - kssreeram
http://blog.llvm.org/2009/12/clang-builds-llvm.html

======
pquerna
This is a pretty huge step. C++ support in Clang has always lagged behind, but
the Clang internals is all C++ -- as mentioned in the blog it isn't self-
hosting yet, just self-building, but this is major step in making Clang a true
replacement for GCC.

Compilers revolutions don't happen overnight, but rejoice, you are seeing one
happen right now.

I personally can't wait to see systems like OSX & FreeBSD use Clang as their
default compilers, which might happen in the next few years.

~~~
pohl
I'm happy to see this moment. I don't want to diminish it, but aren't these
tools written in a "tasteful subset" of c++, which could mean there are still
many missing nooks and crannies?

~~~
sparky
Yep. A detailed status report (last updated a few days ago) can be found here:
<http://clang.llvm.org/cxx_status.html>

------
congnhutpy
chao !

